

Your next computing language should be … - tanglesome
http://www.real-user-monitoring.com/your-next-computing-language-should-be/

======
Kluny
Ok, I've got HTML, SQL and bash down pretty well. I'm not an experienced
programmer by any means, though. Like, I've made a website. What should I
ACTUALLY learn next? When I took up programming a couple years ago, everyone
said to start with Python. I ended up somehow doing everything in PHP instead.
What's cool now?

~~~
hn12
What's _cool_? Ah, that's a different question. Prob'ly Go. See also
[http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-
development/10-progra...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-
development/10-programming-languages-could-shake-it-181548)

